# Orion against Adcom...



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Same song... Just a good listening level... Home Adcom 565SE XLS-215's 1st run.. Adding surround Adcom
2535 CV E-712's & center channel speaker.. 
Against Orion XTR2150 - 15" & 2x 12", Orion 2150SX 6x9, 4x6 speakers in car.


----------

